# How do I repair my window frame



## sherlock

When I bought my house last year, the frame on the outside of the window frame above the door was "wavy". When I climed up there to investigate, my finger poked through, and the wood was rotted. I made a temporary repair using an entire tube of wood filler, but have some time off coming up and would like to use the opportunity to make a permanent repair and touch up all my exterior wood trim. Have never attempted something like this and need some advice.

1. How do I cut out the rotted portion?
2. What type of wood do I use for the patch?
3. What kind of sealing do I need to do before painting?

Any other advice?

It's a relatively small part of the window frame, and I really don't think the whole thing needs to be replaced. I'll post a picture tonight when I get home just in case that will help.


----------



## Big Dave

Yes a picture would help to know what we are looking at.

Dave.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

The frame is the wood structure supporting the house. The (frame) incorporated/attached around the glass/sash is the jamb assembly.

What exactly did you poke your finger threw?

Bob


----------



## redline

If the section is relatively small then you could chip out (or use a dremel tool) the rot and then fill with an epoxy. Smooth out the area before the epoxy dries. Sand the area smooth. Prime. Paint with a quality finish coat.

If it is a structural reapir then more work would be needed.


----------



## sherlock

*Here's the pictures*

These are the pictures. The first is of the entire window. The second is a close up of the lower left hand corner where the damage is. 

When I "stuck my finger through" it was black rotted wood. I made a quick fix/paint job with a whole tube of wood filler due to the annual HOA walkthrough. (didn't work, still told me to repair the widow sill). Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveH

It appears that the entire window needs replacing. It looks as though the damage was under the glass as opposed to next to the sill. I was wondering if the problem was from your sill not sloping away( being too flat) but it looks as though the water intrusion has occured around the glass itself. In any event I would replace the entire window. You would have a very hard time, if not impossible time trying to "fix" this. I would also want to remove the entire window to ensure there is no futher damage to interior framing as well.


----------



## redline

It appears that just the trim molding around the windows will need replacement. Replace the middle bottom (horizontial) section. Replace the second vertical piece from the left. If you are handy then you should be able to handle this but if you are not handy then a repair person should be able to replace and paint the new molding for around $300 to $500 depending on what is found under the trim.


----------



## DaveH

Just the trim moulding? You can tell he has filled in the entire frame practically. This is WAY beyond moulding.


----------



## redline

The molding that I am refering to is the 1x6 and the 1x8 that is around the window that has been patched. Some may call this the window casing. It appears that the 1x6 and the 1x8 are not part of the window but cover up the studs between the window sections.

If the molding around the interior of the window were to get damaged then the molding would be replaced. Same for the exterior, replace the damaged pieces.


----------



## DaveH

This is definately an all one piece window and not 3 seperate..I'm pretty sure...Heck sherlock tells the answer to the mystery..


----------



## sherlock

Looks to me like it is separate boards - 4 vertical and 2 horizontals. That's why I figured I could just patch it in the first place.


----------



## DaveH

Sherlock,
Even manufactured one piece windows are made of seperate boards. Typically (at least for the last 50 years) windows are manufactured and not built per opening. If this is a manufactured factory built window the whole window should be replaced in my opinion.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

If it's wood, then it can be rebuilt for a fraction of what it would cost to replace. The only thing is, it would still have to be removed and sent to a shop (unless you can rebuild it yourself). At a qualified wood shop, they can take apart the bottom area and install new wood or composite and then use other materials to repair it, that won't rot. i.e. - epoxies and silicone.

We have done similar repairs for a fraction of the cost of a whole new window. You would just have to live with a 'boarded up' window or plastic framed opening for a few days.

I would suggest that you have 3 choices:

1.) Take it out and have it rebuilt by a reputable and affordable wood shop. (Get a cost estimate before with pictures to see if it's worth it.)

2.) Take it out and replace it with new - by ordering a new set of window(s) to fit that lower space. (Get an estimate of total cost and compare.)
THEN:
Try to salvage the top 1/2 moon trim work to re-use and re-install onto the top area of the new window(s).

3.) Take it out and order an entire new custom sized window for the opening. ($$$$ + )

-just my 2 cents


----------



## redline

Update?


----------



## redline

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonus

I'm pretty sure you can't fix that outside a shop, also it looks like the next vertical to the right has suffered some damge too. It's gotta come out of there to be fixed properly and so you can see what other damage the water has caused.

Or... do a better job with more filling and sanding, and this time paint the whole thing not just the patch.:yes:


----------



## redline

sherlock said:


> Looks to me like it is separate boards - 4 vertical and 2 horizontals. That's why I figured I could just patch it in the first place.


Replace or repair?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

redline said:


> Replace or repair?


...Um...., Redline, Do you realize that you are responding to a post that originated in JUNE of this year?... 
... and the last post on it was OVER 3 months ago???

?? :huh: ??


----------



## dyad8

I work for a window company and when we come across this we will have someone take the whole thing out to see the extent of the rot. Usually in cases of rot the way to go is replace to whole window or you are going to have problems down the road. Even with the way this was installed, it looks like the weep system may be clogged and eventually you would have seal failure in your glass anyway.


----------

